# NEWBIE!



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey y'all! I'm a Buddhist and a (future) soldier. I'll be an MP (military police) and I look forward to every aspect of the military life. I'll be sigining up within few weeks time. For those that support the military, thank you. I recently got into mantids and really learned a lot about them in a couple days' time..But I wanna learn more but this time firsthand. Any tips you could give me would be great! Especially great first mantids!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome from you Christian brother. Go ARMY!!!!!


----------



## ramantis (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum. I can't really give you any advice on good

first mantis per se....but whichever you choose, follow all recommendations on diet, temp. and humidity. This forum has lots

of very knowledgable people. Be safe during your stint as M.P.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome! I hope you'll have enough time to play with mantises and breed a few generations.


----------



## Ian (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forum ^_^


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome fellow mantis friend, keep in touch with us after boot camp and take care of yourself, maybe u can take the mantis with u! :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jun 2, 2007)

im sure ill be getting shipped to the "Sandbox" so the heat might kill them unless they can take that heat...but thats after BCT (basic combat training or basic). And AIT (Advanced Individual Training)...so i dont think taking them with is possible...unless they can wait for every sunday...


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

Im learning US Army jargon on here too!

Good luck with your career choice, hope you have enough time to look after your mantids


----------

